# Raideliikenne > Raitiovaunut >  Itä-Euroopan raitioliikenneuutisia

## 23Ají Anárjiri

Szegedin kaupunki Unkarissa, eli sukulaisissa, on saanut uusia raitovaunuja. Vaunut ovat puolalaisen PESA Bydgoszcz SA  tehtaan täysmatalaa mallia Swing. Niissä on viisi palaa, kolme "teliä", kuusi ovea vain oikealla puolella, yksi ohjaamo ja istumapaikkoja 40. Vaunut on täysilmastoitu. Vaunuja on hankittu yhteensä yhdeksän ja neljä ensimmäistä on nyt saatu kaupunkiin. Szeged tulee hankkimaan myös uusia johdinautoja runsaasti.

http://www.hirado.hu/Hirek/2012/02/2...uk_Szeged.aspx

----------


## Max

Samaisia PESA Swingejä toimitetaan myös Varsovaan. Viime viikolla tuli täyteen 100 Swingiä, kokonaistilaus on 186 kpl.

----------


## Max

Krakovaan on tänään saatu raiteille uusi raitiovaunu "405", joka on saatu aikaan kolmesta vanhasta Konstal 105Na -vaunusta lisäämällä väliin kaksi matalalattiaista välipalaa ja yhdistämällä kokonaisuus yhdeksi matkustamoksi. Vaunun pituus on 40,5 m. Kuva koeajosta täällä.

----------


## risukasa

Komeita vehkeitä. Ei lopu esteetön tila kesken ihan heti niin kuin väliosavaunuissa yleensä tuppaa tapahtumaan. Kahden väliosan vaunuja olisi sietänyt meilläkin hankkia saman tien. Erityinen hatunnosto onnistuneesta kasvojenkohotuksesta!

----------


## Albert

> Krakovaan on tänään saatu raiteille uusi raitiovaunu "405", Kuva koeajosta täällä.


Mielenkiintoista tuo kahden virroittimen ilmeinen tarve. Tietäneekö joku syytä moiseen?

----------


## Max

> Mielenkiintoista tuo kahden virroittimen ilmeinen tarve. Tietäneekö joku syytä moiseen?


Kolmen vaunun junia ajetaan Krakovassa aina kaksi virroitinta ylhäällä, mutta en tiedä, miten se vaikuttaa uudistettuun vaunuun. Lisää kuvia tästä koevaunusta (myös sisätiloista) voi katsella täällä.

----------


## Albert

> Kolmen vaunun junia ajetaan Krakovassa aina kaksi virroitinta ylhäällä,


Mutta eikös tuo ole yksi vaunu? No joo, mistäpä me tiedämme. Yritin puolankielistä tekstiä Bingin avulla ymmärtää. Sen verran selvisi, että "tekniset syyt"...

----------


## hylje

Frankensteinvaunu taitaa olla sittenkin nimenomaan kaksi vaunua liimattuna pysyvästi toisiinsa, ja miksipäs ei? Moniajon tuntuisi vain helpottuvan, jos perävaunu onkin kiinteä osa etuvaunua.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Mutta eikös tuo ole yksi vaunu? No joo, mistäpä me tiedämme. Yritin puolankielistä tekstiä Bingin avulla ymmärtää. Sen verran selvisi, että "tekniset syyt"...


Lieköhän syynä tämä: http://www.protram.com.pl/zdjecia_oferta2.htm (malli 206)?
Eli että kehitystyön tuloksena malli 405 on kasattu tuollaisista ja väliin vedelty moduuleja. Tässä videossa (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nIr3RiMP2-o) näkyy myös kaksi virroitinta ylhäällä. Täällä taas mainitaan, että kaksi niitä on, mutta syytä ei kerrota: http://www.tramwaje.info/index.php?dzid=281&did=1848

----------


## JE

Ei ole mitenkään ainutkertaista, että yksi yhtenäinen raitiovaunu onkin sähköpuolen ratkaisujensa puolesta ikään kuin kaksi vaunua yhteenkytkettyinä. Brysselin kaksiniveliset PCC-vaunut (sarja 7900) lienee tunnetuimpia tällaisia esimerkkejä läntisessä Euroopassa. Vaikka kyse on yhdestä vaunusta, tekniikaltaan tällainen kahdeksanakselinen vaunu vastaa lähestulkoon sellaisenaan kahta yhteenkytkettyä PCC-telivaunua, jopa virransyötön suhteen. Tästä syystä 7900-sarjan vaunut käyttävät ajossa aina kahta virroitinta.

Kuvia Railfaneurope-sivustolla:

http://www.railfaneurope.net/pix/be/.../7900/pix.html

----------


## Max

> Frankensteinvaunu taitaa olla sittenkin nimenomaan kaksi vaunua liimattuna pysyvästi toisiinsa, ja miksipäs ei? Moniajon tuntuisi vain helpottuvan, jos perävaunu onkin kiinteä osa etuvaunua.


Ei kaksi, vaan kolme. Krakovan uudet Bombardierit ja muut pitkät nykyaikaisemmat mallit ovat liian pieniä kahden nykyisen linjan hoitoon. Näitä on ajettu ja ajetaan siis toistaiseksi edelleenkin kolmen Konstal 105Na-vaunun junina ja nämä yhdistelmät on nyt tarkoitus muutaman vuoden sisään remontoida tämmöisiksi letkoiksi kahden matalalattiaisen väliosan voimin.

Tällä videolla näkyy lähtötilanne eli kolmen Konstal 105Na:n muodostama juna.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ei ole mitenkään ainutkertaista, että yksi yhtenäinen raitiovaunu onkin sähköpuolen ratkaisujensa puolesta ikään kuin kaksi vaunua yhteenkytkettyinä.


Aivan. En tunne Konstal-vaunujen sähköjärjestelmän rakennetta, mutta ei nykyaikaistakaan vaunua kannata tehdä niin, että siinä on yksi tehonsäätöyksikkö, joka hoitaa kaikkia moottoreita. Jo käyttövarmuuden tähden kannattaa olla rinnakkaisia järjestelmiä, jotta yksi vika ei pysäytä koko vaunua.

Linkatuista videoista näkee, että kolmen vaunun Konstal-junissa on kaksi virroitinta käytössä, ja keskimmäisen ja viimeisen vaunun välissä on katolta toiselle johtava ajolangan virran välittävä kaapeli. Toisin sanoen lienee niin, että yhden vaunun virroitin kestää kahden vaunun virran, mutta ei kolmen. Yhdyskaapelin käyttö on tarkoituksenmukaista siksi, että säästetään edes yhden virroittimen kuluttamista.

Dresdenissä ajettiin myös kolmen vaunun junia 4-akselisilla Tartroilla. Siellä ajettiin kolmella virroittimella. Näin ehkä siksi, että ajovirran vienti vaunusta toiseen on jossain määrin haastavaa suuren tehon vuoksi. Ja on päädytty siihen, että käytetään virroitinta sen sijaan, että järjestetään tehonsiirto vaunusta toiseen.

Budapestissä Combino Plussat ajavat 2 virroitinta ylhäällä, vaikka on kyse yhdestä 54 metriä pitkästä vaunusta. Rakenteellisesti Combino Plus on kuin kaksi kiinteästi kytkettyä erillistä vaunua multippeliajossa. Kahden vorroittimen käyttö voi kuitenkin johtua virroittimen virtarajoituksesta. Onhan 54 metriä noin puolet tavallisesta metrojunan pituudesta. Ja olisi kyse 45 -vaunuisesta metrojunasta, siinä olisi käytössä 810 virroitinta.

Antero

----------


## Max

Pari uutista Puolasta:
1. Wrocław on avannut viime viikolla uuden raitiolinjan jalkapallostadionille ja Kozanów-nimiseen kaupunginosaan. Loppuosa linjasta Krzykiin on kokenut perusteellisen remontin ja sille on asennettu liikennevaloetuudet. Projekti kulkee nimellä Tramwaj Plus ja sen linjatunnuksissa on sama PLUS -liite. PLUS-linjoja liikennöidään uusilla Skoda 19-vaunuilla.

2. Jaworzno, 95 000 asukkaan kaupunki Etelä-Puolasta, on päättänyt anoa EU-tukea kahden raitiolinjan rakentamiseksi kaupunkiin ennen vuotta 2020. Linjan tarvitsema energia on tarkoitus saada auringosta ja linjojen suunnitteluperiaate on ranskalaisen mallin mukainen.

----------


## JE

Lodzissa Puolan keskiosissa esikaupunkiraitioteitä liikennöineet yhtiöt TP ja MKT sulautettiin huhtikuun alusta lukien kaupungin liikennelaitokseen (MPK). MPK peri samalla suurehkon määrän esikaupunkiradoille käytettynä hankittuja Düwag-vaunuja sarjoista GT6, GT8 ja M6S. Edelleen käytössä olevista GT8-vaunuista valtaosa on HKL:n pitkien Mannejen sisarvaunuja, sarjaa jota on linjakäytössä enää vain kolmessa kaupungissa (Helsinki, Lodz, Gotha). Yksi korkealla väliosalla varustettu GT8-vaunu lienee myös ajossa, tämä vaunu on entinen Ludwigshafenin numero 149, Helsingin Ludden (nro 150) sisarvaunu.

MPK:n kalustoa on esitelty linkissä alla:

http://www.phototrans.eu/24,34,0,Mie...nikacyjne.html

----------


## Max

Ei koske pelkkää raitioliikennettä, mutta Krakova on uudistanut kertalippuhinnastonsa. Vähänkin pidempään kaupungissa oleilevan on todella kannattavaa ostaa tuo viikon kertalippu erilaisilla aikarajoilla pelaamisen sijasta.

----------


## Max

_Na przystanku_ -verkkojulkaisua (tämän linkin sivulta 34 alkaen) mukaillen luettelo Puolassa käynnissä olevista raitiotieinvestoinneista:

1. *Olsztyn*. 11 linjakilometriä käsittävän verkoston rakennustyöt on aloitettu. Kaupungissa oli aiemmin raitiotie vuosina 1907 - 1966.

2. *Krakova*. 4,2 km pitkä linja Ruczajn yliopistokampukselle on valmistumassa tänä vuonna. Sen jälkeen rakennetaan yhteysraide Lipska- ja Wielicka-katujen välille ja lähivuosille on myös muutamia muita hankkeita, jotka toteutetaan peräjälkeen.

3. *Poznań*. Franowon kaupunginosaan rakennetaan 2,5 km pituista uutta linjaa, joka kulkee osittain tunnelissa, ja uutta raitiovaunuvarikkoa. Keskustassa rakennetaan vanhaan ratakuiluun n. 1 km mittaista useat nykyiset liikennevalot kiertävää pidennystä Poznanin pikaraitiotielle.

4. *Bydgoszcz*. Keskustasta rautatieasemalle johtava uusi 1,8 km pituinen linja valmistuu tänä vuonna. Asemalle kulki raitiotie vuoteen 1990 asti, mutta linja suljettiin kaasuräjähdysvaaran takia väliaikaisesti eikä koskaan palannut silloiselle reitilleen. Raitiotien rakentamista myös Fordonin kaupunginosaan (9,5 km) ollaan aloittelemassa.

5. *Gdańsk*. Uusi 2,8 km pituinen linja kaupungin eteläosassa Łostowice Świętokrzyska -nimiselle päätepysäkille otetaan käyttöön parin viikon päästä. Seuraava investointi on raitiotien jatkaminen Siedlcen päätepysäkiltä Migowon kaupunginosaan keskustan länsipuolella.

6. *Wrocław*. Tramwaj Plus- hanketta kuvasinkin jo ylempänä.

7. *Szczecin*. Uuden 6,5 km pitkän pikaraitiotielinjan rakennustyöt kaupungin itäosissa Turkusowa-nimiselle päätepysäkille ovat käynnistymässä.

8. *Varsova*. Wisła-joen poikki rakennetaan kaupungin pohjoisosaan uusi silta ja sen yli kulkee rakenteilla oleva n. 4 km pituinen raitiotie Młocinyn metroasemalta Tarchominin kaupunginosaan.

9. *Częstochowa*. Uuden 2,5 km pitkän linjan rakennustyöt kaupungin eteläosassa Błesznon kaupunginosaan ovat jo pitkällä.

10. *Elbląg*. Raitioteitä on laajennettu 2000-luvulla huomattavasti ja nyt ei ole mitään rakenteilla, mutta kolmea lyhyttä uutta linjaa suunnitellaan.

11. *Gorzów Wielkopolski*. Laajennussuunnitelmia on kolme, toteutus ei ole vielä alkanut.

12. *Toruń*. Uuden 2 km mittaisen raitiotien rakennustyöt Bielanyn yliopistokampukselle ovat käynnistymässä.

13. *Łódź*. Uuden 2 km mittaisen linjan rakentamisesta Olechówin kaupunginosaan keskustan itäpuolella on päätetty. Muuten suunnitelmat koskevat lähinnä olemassa olevan rakenteen parantamista mm. kahden vaihtoaseman rakentamista eri puolille keskustaa.

Tällä hetkellä laajennusprojekteja ei ole käynnissä *Grudziądz*in ja *Ylä-Sleesian* verkoilla. Molemmissa on suurehkoja olemassa olevan rakenteen remonttihankkeita.

----------


## Max

> 5. *Gdańsk*. Uusi 2,8 km pituinen linja kaupungin eteläosassa Łostowice Świętokrzyska -nimiselle päätepysäkille otetaan käyttöön parin viikon päästä. Seuraava investointi on raitiotien jatkaminen Siedlcen päätepysäkiltä Migowon kaupunginosaan keskustan länsipuolella.


Tämä uusi linja on tosiaan otettu linjakäyttöön 11.5.2012.

----------


## Max

Tekinmaan Olomoucissa on eilen virallisesti käynnistetty uuden raitiolinjan rakennustyöt. Sen ensimmäisen vaiheen pituus on 1,3 km.
http://www.olomouc.eu/tramvajova-trat/aktuality/12506

----------


## Compact

Taitaa koko Tsekki olla Suomea lännempänä, eli mahtaako otsikko olla aivan korrekti? 

Otsikko lienee parempi vaikkapa näin:

*22 vuotta sitten "rautaesiripun" murruttua SNTL:n vaikutusvallasta vapautuneiden maiden raitioliikenneuutisia*

----------


## Dakkus

> Taitaa koko Tsekki olla Suomea lännempänä, eli mahtaako otsikko olla aivan korrekti? 
> 
> Otsikko lienee parempi vaikkapa näin:
> 
> *22 vuotta sitten "rautaesiripun" murruttua SNTL:n vaikutusvallasta vapautuneiden maiden raitioliikenneuutisia*


Tjaa.. Ainakin ratikkaveron osalt Helsinki on kyllä aika selkeästi Itä-Eurooppaa. Ei sen, että joku paikka on lännempänä kuin Helsinki tarkoita, ettei se voisi olla idässä. Ainoa syy olla kirjoittelematta tähän ketjuun suomalaisista sporista on se, että niistä puhutaan täällä niin paljon, että ne hukuttaisivat muiden itäeurooppalaisten ratikkaverkkojen uutiset alleen.

----------


## Max

> Taitaa koko Tsekki olla Suomea lännempänä, eli mahtaako otsikko olla aivan korrekti?


Alun perin siinä taisi ollakin Keski-Eurooppa, mikä ainakin Puolan ja Tsekin osalta pitää maantieteellisesti paremmin paikkansa, mutta moderaattori muutti otsikon. Itäeurooppalaisia noiden maiden asukkaat eivät missään tapauksessa koe olevansa. Päinvastoin he ovat kuuluneet läntiseen kulttuuripiiriin ensimmäisen vuosituhannen loppupuolelta eli muutaman sataa vuotta kauemmin kuin Suomi. Mutta jos heitä halutaan luokitella 1900-luvun loppupuolella 45 vuotta kestäneen ajanjakson mukaan, niin voihan niinkin tehdä.

----------


## Kaid

Suomen osalta itä- tai länsi- ovat termineinä merkityksettömiä, koska olemme tietysti Pohjois-Eurooppaa. Voihan asian ajatella niinkin, että Eurooppa jakautuu kolmeen "kolmioon", joista pohjoisen eteläkärki on Tanska, lännen itäkärki on Saksa, idän länsikärki on Tsekki ja etelän pohjoiskärki on Italia. Idän, lännen, etelän ja pohjoisen on kuitenkin pakko kohdata Keski-Euroopassa.

----------


## Compact

Onko Berliini Itä-Eurooppaa? Entisen DDR:n alue pitäisi kuulua myös sinne, Uralille päättyvään alueeseen.

Näitä menneisyyden vankeja on muuallakin kuin jlf:ssä, esim. Ylessä. Sikäläiset vanhat (nais)sääennustajat käyttävät yhä säännöllisen usein (olen toukokuussa 2012 kuullut viimeksi) puhuttavan "entisestä Oulun läänistä"! Läänit loppuivat jo vuoden 2009 lopussa, mutta koskahan Yle lopettaa. Monia muita hyviä "entisiä läänejä" olisi sääennustuksiin esim. Vaasan ja Hämeen läänit, mutta eipä vain kuulu... Venäjältä tulevaan säärintamaan voisi käyttää muotoa "entinen Neuvostoliitto" jne.

Vartavasten ovat hankkineet luvankin puhua potaskaa:
http://yle.fi/saa/kysy_saasta/2011/0...i_2341352.html 
"Kommenttia terminologiaan on tiedusteltu myös Kotimaisten kielten tutkimuskeskuksesta ja heidän mukaansa termi entinen Oulun lääni on käyttökelpoinen sääennusteiden yhteydessä." Mihinkähän asti?

Meni jo hieman ohi Itä-Euroopan raitioteistä, mutta otsikon mukaanhan on tarinointi mennytkin jo pitkään pieleen.

----------


## JSL

Onko metsäpalovaroitusalueet vielä entisten läänien mukaan? Jos nyt hiusta halotaan, onhan Venäjällä paljon entisiä SNTL:n aikaisia aseman nimiä vielä kaupungeissa, vaikkakin itse asutusyksiköt ovat vaihtaneet nimiään. Myös Suomen vallan aikaisia nimiä, jotka kestivät kommunistiajan läpi. Mun puolesta sama mikä nimi, kuhan sanoma menee perille.

----------


## Compact

> Onko metsäpalovaroitusalueet vielä entisten läänien mukaan?


Kyllä ne ovat nykyajan mukaisia maakunnittain, esim. "Etelä-Pohjanmaa, Pohjanmaa ja Keski-Pohjanmaa" mutta kaikki voisi niputtaen sanoa "entisen Vaasan läänin alueella". Tuollaiset tiedotukset pitää kuitenkin olla virallisia eli niihin ei käy Ylen säätätien lässytys muinaisuudesta.

----------


## ultrix

> Näitä menneisyyden vankeja on muuallakin kuin jlf:ssä, esim. Ylessä. Sikäläiset vanhat (nais)sääennustajat käyttävät yhä säännöllisen usein (olen toukokuussa 2012 kuullut viimeksi) puhuttavan "entisestä Oulun läänistä"! Läänit loppuivat jo vuoden 2009 lopussa, mutta koskahan Yle lopettaa. Monia muita hyviä "entisiä läänejä" olisi sääennustuksiin esim. Vaasan ja Hämeen läänit, mutta eipä vain kuulu... Venäjältä tulevaan säärintamaan voisi käyttää muotoa "entinen Neuvostoliitto" jne.


Menee off-topicciin, mutta olisi hullua orwellilaista newspeakkia puhua "Pohjois-Suomen aluehallintoviraston toimialueelle on luvassa sadetta"

----------


## iiko

> *22 vuotta sitten "rautaesiripun" murruttua SNTL:n vaikutusvallasta vapautuneiden maiden raitioliikenneuutisia*


EU:n raitioliikenneuutisia taitaisi olla ihan yhtä lailla paikkansa pitävä otsikointi...

----------


## Antero Alku

> Menee off-topicciin, mutta olisi hullua orwellilaista newspeakkia puhua "Pohjois-Suomen aluehallintoviraston toimialueelle on luvassa sadetta"


Juu, sitä ei ainakaan kukaan ymmärtäisi. Mutta eiköhän asiat kohta selviä, kun kokdempuolueen hallitus saa aikaiseksi kuntauudistuksen, jonka jälkeen Suomessa on saman verran kuntia kuin ennen läänejä. Ja melkein samoilla rajoillakin. Sitten voi lopettaa YLEssäkin entisestä Oulun läänistä puhumisen, koska voi puhua Oulun kunnasta.  :Very Happy: 

Hieman enemmän asiaan liittyen, Euroopan raja ja siten Euroopan jako eri ilmansuuntien mukaisiin osiin on sinänsä kiinnostava aihe. Joka liittyy myös raitioliikenteeseen. Kulttuurinen Euroopan raja noudattanee aika hyvin latinalaisten ja kyrillisten kirjoitusmerkkien käytön rajaa. Tällä rajauksella Venäjä, Valko-Venäjä, Ukraina ja Bulgaria jäävät Euroopan rajan taakse. Siitä länteen olevat maat kuuluvat sitten Itä-Eurooppaan, koska sijaitsevat Euroopan itäosassa. Ja jos katsotaan historiaa pidemmälle kuin Stalinin diktatuurin vaikutusvallan aikaan, eurooppalainen teollinen kulttuuri vaikutti suunnilleen tällä latinalaisten kirjainten käytön alueella. Kulttuurihistoriallisesti ajatellen tämä on myöskin varsin luontevaa. Kielieroista huolimatta muu kulttuuri oli yhtenäisellä alueella samantapaista, myös kirjoitustavan osalta.

Stalinin diktatuuri on kuitenkin raitioliikenteen kannalta keskeisen tärkeä asia. Kommunistinen järjestelmä vaikutti noin puolet Euroopan raitioliikenteen historian ajasta. Ja lisäksi ajanjakso osuu hyvin merkittävään kehitysvaiheeseen, eli autoistumiseen kommunismin ulkopuolisissa maissa. Kommunismin aikana muualla oli tyypillistä raitioliikenteen näivettäminen ja lakkauttaminen suosittaessa autoilua, kun kommunistimaissa raitioliikennettä oli pakko suosia. Kommunismin kaatumisen jälkeen muualla on ollut tyypillistä raitiotieden perustaminen uudelleen ja uusin periaattein, kun entisissä kommunistimaissa tyypillistä on ollut joko raitioteiden modernisointi tai näivettäminen autoilun hyväksi. Siis kaksi hyvin vastakkaista kehityskulkua.

Tämän ketjun otsikko tarkoittaa minusta sitä, mitä Compact kirjoitti, eli lähinnä enstisten SEV-maiden raitioteiden kehitystä. Sen seuraaminen erikseen muun Euoroopan raitioiteiden kehityksestä on perusteltua.

Antero

----------


## kouvo

> Alun perin siinä taisi ollakin Keski-Eurooppa, mikä ainakin Puolan ja Tsekin osalta pitää maantieteellisesti paremmin paikkansa, mutta moderaattori muutti otsikon. Itäeurooppalaisia noiden maiden asukkaat eivät missään tapauksessa koe olevansa. Päinvastoin he ovat kuuluneet läntiseen kulttuuripiiriin ensimmäisen vuosituhannen loppupuolelta eli muutaman sataa vuotta kauemmin kuin Suomi. Mutta jos heitä halutaan luokitella 1900-luvun loppupuolella 45 vuotta kestäneen ajanjakson mukaan, niin voihan niinkin tehdä.


Koska ollaan suomalaisella foorumilla, niin eikö merkityksellisempää ole kuitenkin se miten suomalaiset asian kokevat? Veikkaisin että Puola ja Tsekki menevät suomalaisnäkökulmasta yleisesti heittämällä Itä-Eurooppa -kategoriaan. Se mitä joskus vuonna miekka ja kivi on tapahtunut, ja mihin on silloin kuuluttu on tavallaan täysin merkityksetöntä, koska tämänkaltaisissa asioissa ihmisten käsitykset muodostuvat lähihistorian pohjalta.

----------


## Dakkus

> Onko metsäpalovaroitusalueet vielä entisten läänien mukaan? Jos nyt hiusta halotaan, onhan Venäjällä paljon entisiä SNTL:n aikaisia aseman nimiä vielä kaupungeissa, vaikkakin itse asutusyksiköt ovat vaihtaneet nimiään. Myös Suomen vallan aikaisia nimiä, jotka kestivät kommunistiajan läpi. Mun puolesta sama mikä nimi, kuhan sanoma menee perille.


Itse asiassa noita venäläisiä asemannimiä on vastikään vaihdettu vastaamaan kaupunkien nimiä. Ilmeisesti RD:lläkin huomattiin vihdoin, että Neuvostoliitto on romahtanut.
Esim. Sverdlovsk Pass on siis nykyään Ekaterinburg Pass, Gorkij Mosk on Ninij Novgorod Mosk (vai onkohan tuo maininta Mosk enää mukana?) ja Leningrad Vit, Leningrad Finl ja sen semmoiset ovat jo pitempään olleet S-Peterburg Vit, S-Peterburg Finl ja niin edelleen.

----------


## ultrix

> Itse asiassa noita venäläisiä asemannimiä on vastikään vaihdettu vastaamaan kaupunkien nimiä. Ilmeisesti RD:lläkin huomattiin vihdoin, että Neuvostoliitto on romahtanut.
> Esim. Sverdlovsk Pass on siis nykyään Ekaterinburg Pass, Gorkij Mosk on Ninij Novgorod Mosk (vai onkohan tuo maininta Mosk enää mukana?) ja Leningrad Vit, Leningrad Finl ja sen semmoiset ovat jo pitempään olleet S-Peterburg Vit, S-Peterburg Finl ja niin edelleen.


Toisaalta Moskovassa asema, josta lähdetään Suomenlahden pohjukkaan Сапсанilla on edelleenkin "Ленинградский вокзал". Ja onhan RiksuPiiteri-baanalla edelleenkin mm. Лейпясуо (Leipäsuo), vaikka aseman _alkuperäinen_ nimi on Голицыно, Galitsina. Myös Kanneljärvi eli Каннельярви on saanut säilyttää suomalaisen nimensä, vaikka toimivaltainen viranomainen on vaihtunut jo eläkeikä sitten.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Toisaalta Moskovassa asema, josta lähdetään Suomenlahden pohjukkaan Сапсанilla on edelleenkin "Ленинградский вокзал".


Mutta onhan oblastin nimeen sentään jäänyt Leningrad, joten sikäli asema on ihan oikean niminen.

----------


## Compact

Mitä tähän viestihaaraan siis kirjoitellaan? Bulgaariasta vai Berlinistä, Helsingistä vai Dubrovnikistä? Otsikko on nyt täysin kekkoslaisten laatima, menneisyydestä.

----------


## kouvo

Rautaesirippu (pl. ex-DDR) toimii mielestäni hyvänä vedenjakajana tässä yhteydessä.

----------


## Compact

> Rautaesirippu (pl. ex-DDR) toimii mielestäni hyvänä vedenjakajana tässä yhteydessä.


Mutta kun se ei perustu maantieteeseen eikä ilmansuuntiin. Se on vain yli kaksikymmentä vuotta sitten päättyneen poliittisen suuntauksen raja. Eihän "itä" ole muutenkaan synonyymi "kommunismille".

----------


## kouvo

Ei kai tuo luonnonmaantieteellisestikään aivan pielessä ole, vaikka politiikka jätettäisiinkin syrjään. Lähinnä Suomi (josta nyt tuskin muutenkaan on syytä keskustella näin yleisen otsikon alla) ja Kreikka ovat "väärissä" paikoissa. Euroopassa näitä valtioiden rajoja ei kuitenkaan ole vedelty viivottimella, joten kovin suoraa luonnonmaantieteellistä jakolinjaa idän ja lännen väliltä tuskin on löydettävissä. Toki jos jokaista Albanian vuohivetoista vuoristoraitiotietä varten tarvitaan oma ketju että asiat pysyvät ilmansuunnallisesti ruodussa, niin ei siinä mitään.

----------


## SlaverioT

Pistetään tänne "itäiseen Eurooppaan" uutinen vaikkakin vähän myöhässä;

Tsekkiläinen Pragoimex on esitellyt uuden EVO2 mallinsa Ostravassa, Tsekin kansallisilla raideliikennepäivillä. Tarkoitus on toimittaa Libereciin kahdeksan kappaletta näitä vaunua. Pituutta 21,75 metriä. Tsekissä mennään kaluston osalta eteenpäin ja vaatimustaso tuntuu nousseen Skoda 15T (Skoda ForCity) toimitusten jälkeen. Hyvä niin raitiovaunumarkkinoiden monipuolisuuden kannalta.

Siinä muutama kuva Commonsista:
http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Fi..._Evo2_(01).jpg

----------


## Max

Poznanissa avataan huomenna klo 18 uusi raitiotielinja Franowon kaupunginosaan. Osuuden pituus on 2,5 km, josta 800 m tunnelissa. Franowoon on nousemassa myös uusi varikko.

----------


## Albert

> Mutta kun se ei perustu maantieteeseen eikä ilmansuuntiin. Se on vain yli kaksikymmentä vuotta sitten päättyneen poliittisen suuntauksen raja. Eihän "itä" ole muutenkaan synonyymi "kommunismille".


Itä-Eurooppa on Euroopan maanosan itäinen osa. Varsinkin Kylmän sodan aikana termiä käytettiin viittaamaan maihin, joiden järjestelmä oli tuolloin sosialistinen. Itä-Eurooppaan luettiin tällä perusteella Venäjän Euroopan puoleiset osat, Baltian maat, Puola, Valko-Venäjä, Ukraina, Unkari, Tekki, Slovakia, Romania, Moldova, Bulgaria, Albania ja entisen Jugoslavian maat. YK käyttää tästä hieman poikkeavaa määritelmää, jossa Baltian ja Balkanin maat eivät kuulu Itä-Eurooppaan. Itä-Euroopan maista kymmenen kuuluu tällä hetkellä Euroopan unioniin; kertoo Wikipedia.

----------


## Compact

> Itä-Eurooppa on Euroopan maanosan itäinen osa. Varsinkin Kylmän sodan aikana termiä käytettiin viittaamaan maihin, joiden järjestelmä oli tuolloin sosialistinen. Itä-Eurooppaan luettiin tällä perusteella Venäjän Euroopan puoleiset osat, Baltian maat, Puola, Valko-Venäjä, Ukraina, Unkari, Tekki, Slovakia, Romania, Moldova, Bulgaria, Albania ja entisen Jugoslavian maat. YK käyttää tästä hieman poikkeavaa määritelmää, jossa Baltian ja Balkanin maat eivät kuulu Itä-Eurooppaan. Itä-Euroopan maista kymmenen kuuluu tällä hetkellä Euroopan unioniin; kertoo Wikipedia.


Missä on Saksan Demokraattinen Tasavalta? Berliinin länsipuolella tapahtuvat nykypäivän ratikkauutiset niputan tänne Itä-Euroopan uutisten puolelle, koska raja kulkee nykyisin Saksan halki ossien ja wessien välissä.

Onko Länsi-Euroopan ja Itä-Euroopan välissä vielä Keski-Eurooppakin?

----------


## kouvo

> Missä on Saksan Demokraattinen Tasavalta?


Historian lehdillä ja ryssien utopioissa. 




> Berliinin länsipuolella tapahtuvat nykypäivän ratikkauutiset niputan tänne Itä-Euroopan uutisten puolelle, koska raja kulkee nykyisin Saksan halki ossien ja wessien välissä.
> 
> Onko Länsi-Euroopan ja Itä-Euroopan välissä vielä Keski-Eurooppakin?


Aivan sama. Näitä tämän aiheen uutisia on tällä foorumilla niin vähän, että jokainen niistä kiinnostunut varmasti löytää ne vaikka ketjun otsikkon nimeä ei väännettäisikään dosenttitason politiikka-, historia- ja maantietoanalyysien pohjalta.

----------


## Max

Varsova aikoo anoa EU-varoja kolmen uuden raitiolinjan rakentamiseen. 

Ensisijainen kohde on Gocławin kerrostalolähiö Wisła-joen itärannalla ja sinne tarvitaan arviolta 2,5 km uutta rataa. Projekti tosin sisältää myös radan jatkamisen toiseen suuntaan poikittaisyhteytenä edelleen Aleja Waszyngtona -kadulta ja tunnelissa Warszawa Wschodnia -aseman ali ja edelleen Szwedzka-katua Żaba (=sammakko)-nimiseen liikenneympyrään.

Toinen kohde on Wilanów, joka tunnetaan kuninkaallisesta palatsistaan. Sinne on ollut raitiotie, joka suljettiin remonttia varten 70-luvulla ja on sittemmin purettu pois. Uuden raitiotien pituus olisi vähimmillään 6-7 km ja tähän liittyy myös kehämäinen jatkosuunnitelma Mokotówin ja Banacha-päätepysäkin kautta tunneliin ja edelleen Warszawa Zachodnia -aseman ali Wolan puolelle.

Kolmas kohde on jälleen joen itärannalla. Sen tarkoitus olisi yhdistää nykyinen Żerań FSO -päätepysäkki jo rakenteilla olevaan Tarchominin raitiotiehen.

Tramwaje Warszawskie -yhtiön edustaja arvelee, että nämä projektit eivät toteudu ilman EU-tukea, mutta tuen avulla ensimmäistä päästäisiin aloittamaan 2015.

----------


## Piirka

> 1. *Olsztyn*. 11 linjakilometriä käsittävän verkoston rakennustyöt on aloitettu. Kaupungissa oli aiemmin raitiotie vuosina 1907 - 1966.


Puolankielisen wikipedian kartta, josta ilmenee sekä vanha raitioverkko, että rakenteilla oleva uusi osuus. Mikäli ymmärsin oikein tästä Youtube -videosta, rakennetaan ensiksi osuus rautatieasemalta (Dworzec Olsztyn Główny) eteläiseen osaan kaupunkia (Osiedle Jaroty). Myöhemmin rakennetaan mm haara yliopistolle. Ja jos ymmärsin oikein videon sanoman oikein, kustantaa radat ja varikko 75 milj.  sekä 15 Solaris Tramino vaunua (sivuston järnvägsnyheter.se mukaan) 30 milj. , yhteensä 105 milj .

Toiseen Youtube -videoon on vanhoista postikorteista koostettu kaupungin näkymiä. Siellä täällä näkyy vanhoja ratikoitakin.

----------


## Max

Krakovassa on torstaina 4.10. otettu käyttöön viisi kaupungille uudentyyppistä Bombardier NGT8-raitiovaunua. Vaunujen pituus on 32,8 m, leveys 2,4 m ja huippunopeus 80 km/h. Vaunuissa on kolme osiota, viidet ovet ja 77 istumapaikkaa. Vaunuja on kaupunkiin tulossa kaikkiaan 30 kpl. Kuvia mm. täällä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Krakovassa on torstaina 4.10. otettu käyttöön viisi kaupungille uudentyyppistä Bombardier NGT8-raitiovaunua. Vaunujen pituus on 32,8 m, leveys 2,4 m ja huippunopeus 80 km/h. Vaunuissa on kolme osiota, viidet ovet ja 77 istumapaikkaa. Vaunuja on kaupunkiin tulossa kaikkiaan 30 kpl. Kuvia mm. täällä.


Tällainen vaunu oli esillä Innotransissa Berliinissä. Vaunun teli- ja niveljärjestys on sama kuin HKL:n Transtechilta tilaamissa vaunuissa, mutta keskivaunun telit eivät ole vetäviä. Päätyvaunuissa on lattiassa porras, eli päätytelien yläpuolinen lattia on muuta vaunua korkeammalla. Krakovan raideleveys on 1435 mm.

Antero

----------


## Albert

*Kaliningrad*iin on tilattu puolalaiselta valmistajalta Pesa kolme kaksinivelistä Pesa Swing -vaunua. (28.10.2012)
Kaupungin 1000 mm:n raitioverkkoa on vuosien aikana kovasti supistettu. Mutta jonkinlainen renessanssi lienee odotettavissa.
Kaupunki on kertonut viisivuotisesta raitioverkon rehabilitaatio-ohjelmasta (ei mulla tarkempaa tietoa).

----------


## JE

Kaliningradissa on tällä hetkellä liikenteessä enää kaksi raitiolinjaa, numerot 3 ja 5. Käytännössä linjoja on tavallaan vain yksi, koska linja 3 on (lyhyehköä) eteläistä haaraansa lukuunottamatta oikeastaan lyhennelmä linjasta 5. Yhtenä katalysaattorina supistuskehityksessä on ollut metrinen raideleveys, ja venäläisten valmistajien ilmeinen haluttomuus valmistaa sille sopivaa kalustoa, vaikka Pjatigorskiin hankittiinkin 1990-luvulla erä kotimaisia vaunuja. Teli-Tatrat on supistusten vuoksi voitu poistaa lähes kokonaan, ja epäilemättä nyt tehty vaunuhankinta mahdollistaa viimeisten kahden telivaunun poiston. Valtaosa liikenteestä hoidetaan neljälläkymmenellä KT4-lyhytnivelvaunulla, niiden korvaaminen jäänee myöhempään tulevaisuuteen. Joka tapauksessa Kaliningrad teki kaupallaan historiaa, ostamalla ensimmäisenä venäläiskaupunkina raitiovaunuja EU:sta.

----------


## SlaverioT

Kaliningradin tilaus on kyllä hyvä esimerkki vaikka Liepajan suuntaan. Ja puolalaisten valmistajien kustannustaso näyttäisi olevan kohtuullinen Itä-Eurooppaa ajatellen.




> Joka tapauksessa Kaliningrad teki kaupallaan historiaa, ostamalla ensimmäisenä venäläiskaupunkina raitiovaunuja EU:sta.


Moskovassa ainakin on Pragoimexin 2009 valmistama VarioLF ja Tsekki ollut EU-jäsenmaa 2004 alkaen, joten ei ihan näinkään. Lisäksi sama yritys on toimittanut Volgogradiin pari uudelleenrakennettua Tatraa T3R.PV-tyyppimerkinnällä jos en väärin muista.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Kaliningradin tilaus on kyllä hyvä esimerkki vaikka Liepajan suuntaan.


Kuin myös Daugavpilsin suuntaan, sillä siellä kunnostetaan rataa oikein urakalla. Ajolankoja ei tosin ole vielä taidettu vaihtaa, eli ne lienevät vanhaa, vain trolleyvirrottimelle sopivaa mallia.

http://www.tramvajs.daugavpils.lv/ja...as-darbu-gaitu
http://www.tramvajs.daugavpils.lv/ja...z-valkas-ielai

----------


## Piirka

> Yhtenä katalysaattorina supistuskehityksessä on ollut metrinen raideleveys, ja venäläisten valmistajien ilmeinen haluttomuus valmistaa sille sopivaa kalustoa, vaikka Pjatigorskiin hankittiinkin 1990-luvulla erä kotimaisia vaunuja.


Ei raideleveys sinällään, vaan vaunukorin leveys. Kaliningradissa leveys (2,2 m) poikkeaa Venäjän "standardileveydestä" 2,5 m. Puolasta löytyi sitten sopivasti edullinen vaunutyyppi  :Smile:  Liikenne aloitetaan ensi kuussa linjalla 5. Mikäli kaikki menee putkeen, tilataan vaunuja 10 lisää.

Karttoja aina hevoskaudelta nykyaikaan löytyy täältä. Ensimmäisenä tuorein, josta löytyy vielä heinäkuussa lakkautettu ykköslinjakin sekä lakkautetut osuudet (lakkautusvuosineen) + bonuksena johdinautolinjat.

Spårvägssällskapetin foorumilla kuvakooste. Erikoisen näköinen virroitinmalli!

----------


## SlaverioT

> Kuin myös Daugavpilsin suuntaan, sillä siellä kunnostetaan rataa oikein urakalla. Ajolankoja ei tosin ole vielä taidettu vaihtaa, eli ne lienevät vanhaa, vain trolleyvirrottimelle sopivaa mallia.


Daugavpils on oma asiansa, koska kaupungissa 1524mm verkosto ja muutenkin suuntautunut Venäjän suuntaan. Kaupunkiin tilattiin jo 12 vaunua pietarilaiselta PTMZ:ta mutta kyseinen valmistaja on jonkinlaisessa konkurssissa/selvitystilassa joten asia epäselvä. Kaliningradin kolme vaunua Pesa pystyy ilmeisesti toimittamaan samasta sarjasta kuin Bydgoszczin parhaillaan tehtävät vaunut. Pesa on muuten tehnyt myös 1,2 miljardin euron aiesopimuksen Deutsche Bahn:in kanssa 470 moottorivaunusta, joten ei mikään nakkikioski jos toteutuu. Puola voikin olla raidekaluston valmistuksen tyyssija tulevaisuudessa. Alstomilla ainakin on jo tehdas maassa.

----------


## JE

> Moskovassa ainakin on Pragoimexin 2009 valmistama VarioLF ja Tsekki ollut EU-jäsenmaa 2004 alkaen, joten ei ihan näinkään. Lisäksi sama yritys on toimittanut Volgogradiin pari uudelleenrakennettua Tatraa T3R.PV-tyyppimerkinnällä jos en väärin muista.


Totta. Tarkoitus oli sanoa, että ensimmäinen kokonaan uusien vaunujen hankinta EU:sta. Jos käytetyt tai rempatut vaunut lasketaan, hankinta ei ole edes Kaliningradin ensimmäinen EU:sta, koska ovat hankkineet aikoinaan vaunujen HKL 161-166 sisarvaunuja käytettyinä Mannheimista (mutta ilman väliosaa). Pioneerin rooli siis itse asiassa kuuluu Kaliningradille, mutta näiden varhaisempien, vuoden 1995 kauppojen ansiosta.

----------


## Max

> 4. *Bydgoszcz*. Keskustasta rautatieasemalle johtava uusi 1,8 km pituinen linja valmistuu tänä vuonna. Asemalle kulki raitiotie vuoteen 1990 asti, mutta linja suljettiin kaasuräjähdysvaaran takia väliaikaisesti eikä koskaan palannut silloiselle reitilleen.


Tällä raitiotieosuudella on avajaiset 22.11. joten vielä ehtii varaamaan matkalippuja...  :Wink:

----------


## ultrix

> Joka tapauksessa Kaliningrad teki kaupallaan historiaa, ostamalla ensimmäisenä venäläiskaupunkina raitiovaunuja EU:sta.


Sinänsä ei ihme, että nimenomaan tuo kaupunki vanhana saksalaiskaupunkina (Königsberg) ostaa uudisraitiovaununsa EU:sta.

----------


## JE

Sijainnin puolesta kenties on näin. Laajempaa yhteiskunnallista taustaa vasten se sen sijaan on erittäin hämmentävää. Kaliningrad on merkittävä laivastotukikohtakaupunki, ja on ollut sellainen koko venäläisen olemassaolonsa ajan vuodesta 1945. Pitkään tämä tarkoitti myös sitä, että kaupunki oli suljettu ulkomaalaisilta. Venäläiskaupunkina Kaliningrad on siten ollut toisaalta poikkeuksellisen eristynyt ulkomaista ja toisaalta upseeriperheiden ansiosta epäilemättä keskimääräistä venäläiskaupunkia patrioottisempi. Voiton lienee vienyt pragmaattisuus, poikkeavan raideleveyden, ja kuten Piirka muistutti, poikkeavan vaunuleveyden vuoksi hankinta Mannheimista oli muita vaihtoehtoja helpompi.

----------


## Max

2. *Krakova*. 4,2 km pitkä linja Ruczajn yliopistokampukselle on valmistumassa tänä vuonna.

Tämän uuden pätkän avajaiset ovat huomenna ja linjaliikenne alkaa lauantaina 17.11. Samalla kaupungissa muuttuvat kymmenien bussi- ja raitiolinjojen reitit. Uudelle osuudelle siirtyvät linjat 11, 18 ja 23 sekä uusi linja 52, joka alkaa ajaa Ruczajsta keskustan kautta Osiedle Piastówin päätepysäkille Nowa Hutassa. Tämä uusi linja samoin kuin jo aikaisempi 50 (Krowodrza Górka - Kurdwanów) alkaa ajaa ruuhka-aikoina 5 ja muulloin 10 minuutin välein, mikä on Krakovassa uutta.

----------


## EmilB

Miskolcin kaupunki Unkarissa on saamassa uusia Skoda 26T raitovaunuja http://www.skoda.cz/en/products/tramcars/tramcar-26t/

Debrecenin kaupunki Unkarissa on saamassa 18 uutta CAF raitiovaunua http://cdn1.haon.hu/2012/04/1villamo...1-600x4001.jpg

Budapestin kaupunki Unkarissa on tilaamassa 37 uutta raitiovaunua, 25 lyhyttä ja 12 pitkää (Combino Budapest) vaunua

----------


## Max

Puolan Poznanissa on avattu tänään parin kilometrin lisäpätkä pikaraitiotietä, joka viereisen kadun sijaan kulkee rautatieleikkauksessa kaupungin päärautatieasemalle. Video uudelta osuudelta.

----------


## Karel

> Miskolcin kaupunki Unkarissa on saamassa uusia Skoda 26T raitovaunuja http://www.skoda.cz/en/products/tramcars/tramcar-26t/
> 
> Debrecenin kaupunki Unkarissa on saamassa 18 uutta CAF raitiovaunua http://cdn1.haon.hu/2012/04/1villamo...1-600x4001.jpg
> 
> Budapestin kaupunki Unkarissa on tilaamassa 37 uutta raitiovaunua, 25 lyhyttä ja 12 pitkää (Combino Budapest) vaunua


Ja koda 30T Bratislavaan http://www.skoda.cz/en/products/tramcars/tramcar-30-t/

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:56 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:32 ----------

Praha:

Uusin rataosa (pidenetty) Vítězné náměstíPodbaba

Tulevat rataosat (2014+)
Sídlitě BarrandovHolyně, 1,5km
Divoká árkaDědinská, 2,1km

----------


## ultrix

> Ja koda 30T Bratislavaan http://www.skoda.cz/en/products/tramcars/tramcar-30-t/


Mieltä lämmittää vaunurenderöinnissä oleva linjakilpi "Petralka". Kyseessähän on Euroopan mittakaavassa aivan mielettömän iso kaupunkiraideliikenteen "valkoinen läiskä kartalla", 115'000 asukkaan suurlähiö Tonavan vastarannalla Preßburgin/Bratislavan ydinkeskustaan nähden, joen ja Itävallan rajan välissä puristuksissa. Ilmeisesti kyseessä on vähän samanlainen tarina kuin Baltian pääkaupungeissa: ensin piti tulla neukkumetro, sitten kevytmetro ja sitten pikaratikka, mutta rahat ovat riittäneet lähinnä autoteihin. 

Toivottavasti sekä Persilijalähiöön että Lasnamäkeen saadaan tällä vuosikymmenellä raitioliikennettä!

----------


## Albert

> Kuin myös Daugavpilsin suuntaan, sillä siellä kunnostetaan rataa oikein urakalla. Ajolankoja ei tosin ole vielä taidettu vaihtaa, eli ne lienevät vanhaa, vain trolleyvirrottimelle sopivaa mallia.


Belkommunmash toimittaa Väinänlinnan raitiotielle 12 vaunua( 4- ja 6 akselisia). Ensimmäinen 4-akselinen osamatala lienee jo toimitettu. Vaunussa on väliaikainen tankovirroitin.
Ajojohtoverkoston muuttaminen laahainvirroittimille on menossa.
(Useita lähteitä...)

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

> Belkommunmash toimittaa Väinänlinnan raitiotielle 12 vaunua( 4- ja 6 akselisia). Ensimmäinen 4-akselinen osamatala lienee jo toimitettu. Vaunussa on väliaikainen tankovirroitin. ...


Linkki yhteen koeajokuvaan: http://transphoto.ru/photo/628731/

----------


## Max

Torunin kaupunki Puolassa avaa keskiviikkona 25.6. liikenteelle uuden raitiolinjan Bielanyn yliopistokampukselle. Uutta rataa on 1,9 km. Kaupungin raitiotieverkoston pituus ennen laajennusta on 22 km ja Torunissa asuu noin 204 000 asukasta.

----------


## Max

Sunnuntaina 29.6.2014 avattiin Bytomin kaupungissa Puolassa uudelleen raitiolinja naapurikaupunkiin Świętochłowiceen. Linja on alun perin rakennettu 1901 ja vuosina 1922 - 1945 se on ollut kansainvälinen, Saksan ja Puolan rajan ylittävä. Vuonna 2008 linja suljettiin sen surkean teknisen kunnon takia, kun vieressä kulkeva maantie meni remonttiin, ja kiskot on jo ehditty pääosin purkaa poiskin. EU:n avustuksella linja saatiin kuitenkin remontoitua entistä ehommaksi (kaksiraiteiseksi) ja tästä päivästä alkaen sitä ajaa kaksi linjaa: 5 Zabrze Zaborze - Bytom - Świętochłowice - Chorzów (44 pysäkkiä) sekä 7 Zabrze Biskupice (tämä on väliaikainen päätepiste, siirtyy syksyllä Bytomin keskustaan) - Bytom - Świętochłowice - Katowice - Katowice Zawodzie (46 pysäkkiä).

----------


## Max

Pieni yhteenveto siitä, mitä Puolassa on tällä hetkellä työn alla:
1. *Varsovassa* rakennetaan kahta lyhyttä uutta rataa: toinen niistä yhdistää toisiinsa kolme olemassa olevaa linjaa Bemowon kaupunginosassa keskustan länsipuolella, toinen on Tarchominissa Wisła-joen itärannalla kaupungin pohjoisosassa olevan pari vuotta vanhan radan jatko lähemmäs alueen asutuksen keskipistettä.
2. *Krakovassa* rakennetaan rataa, joka yhdistää toisiinsa pari vuotta vanhan Mały Płaszówin radan Wielicka-kadulla kulkevaan ylikuormitettuun rataan. Matkalla on huomattavan pitkä silta rautatien yli ja siinä vaihtopysäkki juniin.
3. *Łódź* rakentaa uutta linjaa kaupungin itäosaan Augustówin päätepysäkilta Dellin tehtaalle. Lisäksi keskustassa on meneillään kaksi suurta raitiotieprojektia, joissa Fabryczna-aseman ympärille tehdään uusi moniraiteinen vaihtoasema samoin kuin Piłsudskiego-kadulle, jossa myös autot pannaan kadun alle tunnelin pysäkin tieltä. Nämä ovat olemassa olevien linjojen perusparannuksia.
4. *Bydgoszcz* rakentaa uutta raitiotietä kaupungin itäpuolella olevaan Fordonin kaupunginosaan. Laajennus on melko pitkä, noin 10 km.
5. *Gdańsk* rakentaa uutta raitiotietä Siedlcen päätepysäkiltä edelleen Migowoon tulevalle lähijunan asemalle.
6. *Olsztyn* rakentaa edelleen uuden raitiotiejärjestelmänsä ensimmäistä linjaa.
7. *Szczecin* rakentaa 4 km pituista pikaraitiotietä Basen Górniczy-päätepysäkiltä joen yli itään.
8. *Ylä-Sleesian* verkolle on tehty viime vuosina jo 50 eri perusparannusta ja työ jatkuu. Pian ehkä päästään jo rakentamaan uuttakin  :Wink:

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

> Linkki yhteen koeajokuvaan: http://transphoto.ru/photo/628731/


Väinänlinnan (Daugavpils) Belkommunmash-projekti jäi sittenkin suutariksi, kauppa peruuntui ja koekäytössä olleesta vaunusta tuli VTTU 658 (Vitebsk, Valko-Venäjä, www.vttu.by ):http://transphoto.ru/vehicle/345756/#n399158
Eri sivustoja kolutessani huomasin, että väinänlinnalaiset ovat päätyneetkin hankkimaan uudet vaunut Ust-Katavista Venäjältä: sikäläisiä tuotteitahan kaupungissa on jo liikkunutkin.
Neliakselisia oranssi-sinisiä KTM-23-vaunuja (71-623-02) on ilmeisesti numerot 001 - 008, esim. http://transphoto.ru/vehicle/363637/
Numerot 009 - 012 tuntuvat varatun kuusiakselisille puna-valkoisille KTM-31-niveliköille (71-631), esim. http://transphoto.ru/vehicle/363635/

----------


## Max

Łódź Puolassa rakentaa uudelleen keskustan halki itä-länsi -suunnassa kulkevaa raitiotien pääväylää, joka itäpäässä piteneekin samalla muutaman kilometrin. Keskustassa on nousemassa vaihtoasema, jonka katoksen rakennustyöstä pieni kuvanäyte  :Smile: 

Tässä linkki

----------


## Max

> Pieni yhteenveto siitä, mitä Puolassa oli vuonna 2014 työn alla:
> 1. *Varsovassa* rakennetaan kahta lyhyttä uutta rataa: toinen niistä yhdistää toisiinsa kolme olemassa olevaa linjaa Bemowon kaupunginosassa keskustan länsipuolella, toinen on Tarchominissa Wisła-joen itärannalla kaupungin pohjoisosassa olevan pari vuotta vanhan radan jatko lähemmäs alueen asutuksen keskipistettä.
> 2. *Krakovassa* rakennetaan rataa, joka yhdistää toisiinsa pari vuotta vanhan Mały Płaszówin radan Wielicka-kadulla kulkevaan ylikuormitettuun rataan. Matkalla on huomattavan pitkä silta rautatien yli ja siinä vaihtopysäkki juniin.
> 3. *Łódź* rakentaa uutta linjaa kaupungin itäosaan Augustówin päätepysäkilta Dellin tehtaalle. Lisäksi keskustassa on meneillään kaksi suurta raitiotieprojektia, joissa Fabryczna-aseman ympärille tehdään uusi moniraiteinen vaihtoasema samoin kuin Piłsudskiego-kadulle, jossa myös autot pannaan kadun alle tunnelin pysäkin tieltä. Nämä ovat olemassa olevien linjojen perusparannuksia.
> 4. *Bydgoszcz* rakentaa uutta raitiotietä kaupungin itäpuolella olevaan Fordonin kaupunginosaan. Laajennus on melko pitkä, noin 10 km.
> 5. *Gdańsk* rakentaa uutta raitiotietä Siedlcen päätepysäkiltä edelleen Migowoon tulevalle lähijunan asemalle.
> 6. *Olsztyn* rakentaa edelleen uuden raitiotiejärjestelmänsä ensimmäistä linjaa.


Näistä kohdat 1-3 ja 5 ovat jo käytössä, Bydgoszczissa valmistaudutaan uuden linjan avajaisiin 1.1.2016 ja Olsztynin uusi 3-linjainen järjestelmä käynnistyy 18.12.2015. Vuoden loppuun raitiovaunuilla saa siellä ajaa ilmaiseksi.

----------


## Ketorin

> Puola, kurwa mać!


Sulla on selvästi tietoa näistä, niin mitä Katowiceen kuuluu; onko siellä suunta ylös- vai alaspäin?

Omilla tiedoillani saan esille vain, että vuonna 2012 on EU-rahoilla tehty "jotain".

----------


## Max

> Sulla on selvästi tietoa näistä, niin mitä Katowiceen kuuluu; onko siellä suunta ylös- vai alaspäin?


Sikäli ainakin taannoinen syöksykierre on saatu pysäytettyä, että huomattavia osia raideverkosta on remontoitu viime vuosina eikä uusia lakkautuksia ole ollut kuin yhdellä huonokuntoisella osuudella Ruda Śląskan kaupungissa. Kolmea uutta rataosuutta suunnitellaan, näistä kaksi Katowicessa ja yksi Zabrzessa.

----------

